# Building a shed under my deck.



## stevez (Jun 14, 2006)

I am knocking down an old shed(towns orders) and am going to construct one under my deck. Thats the only place in the yard I can fit it into.
I want it 9 x 13. I don't think I will have any trouble framing the walls.

But there are a few things I have some questions on.

I will be putting it right up against the house and I will be siding it. will I have to side the wall up against the house, and how will I do that or can I just get away with tar paper.

When I frame out the floor , I will be using treated 2 x 4 's it will be sitting on a brick patio, what is the best way to level the shed floor.


And the roof is a little hard to figure. How do I get it up into position and how do I shingle it. I want it to be right up against the bottom of the deck. I will of course pitch it down so the water will run off.


steve


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What happened to your old thread you started about the same thing?


----------



## stevez (Jun 14, 2006)

The other thread was just about the roof. I needed ideas on the other problem and figured I'd throw the roof into the mix. Different guys look at different sections they have different ideas. Maybe someone here has built one and can tell me how they did it. The more you have to go on the easier a job is.


----------



## Fleener (Apr 2, 2009)

9x13 seems like an odd size. 8x12 would be easier to fit with sheeting.

I wouldn't worry too much about the leveling process, just use cedar shims or green treated strips to get it level.

If you can get tar paper on the back wall, why can't you get siding on it? Use the extra foot you saved on the size to add a little room on the back side so you can side it.

As for the roof, my guess is the peak of the shed is running parallel to the deck joists, which means the decking runs perpendicular to the peak. I would suggest you could take up the deck boards and nail the roof from the deck, but I'll be that means taking up a lot of deck boards. Another optoin is to shingle as high as you can and then use roll roofing along the peak. Cut the roofing long enough so you can nail it on one side, drape it over the peak, then nail it on the other side. Over lap each strip about 3". Put a bead of black jack down on each seam if you can.


----------



## stevez (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't want any space between the back wall and the house. I don't want it to look like a shed under a deck I want it to look like an extension of the house. Also I don't want a peaked roof, I want a flat one with a slight slope for drainage.


steve


----------



## stevez (Jun 14, 2006)

Any other suggestions.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

My son built a shed and wanted to get a maximum of storage into a small area with a minimum of code issues. - He was strapped with 2 cars, a boat and a 2-1/2 car garage.

He pulled it away from the house and built it using 10' high walls (a small amount of lumber) and made it with a roof slope that matched his house and used the same cheap vinyl siding.

It is amazing what you gain with a little extra height you can use when storing seasonal materials and equipment (mowers, snow blowers, etc.) since you can hang things or build shelves to accomodate the seasonal needs.. Big heavy equipment below, shelves and hooks above and then the dead area above the rafters.

Dick


----------



## stevez (Jun 14, 2006)

I remeasured and will get a 10 x 12 shed in the area. It will also be 8 foot high. I have siding from the old shed and the window. All about 2 years old.

I really don't want to spend more than 800 to 1000. But I have everything to do the electrical in it and like I said I have most of the siding for it. I will just need corner pieces and some other minor stuff. So it will be mostly spent on lumber and roofing material.

I am still taking ideas on how to put the roof on this. The roof will be a few inches under the deck and will be hard to get roofing onto it. Some others suggested building the roof on the floor and then hinge it to a wall and swing it up. I am planning on a flat roof as a peaked roof won't look right under a deck and won't give me the storage height I need.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Use tin for the roof!


----------



## stevez (Jun 14, 2006)

How do you make a tin roof.


----------

